# 2008 Avanti Quantum Team



## robst56 (1 mo ago)

Frame had top tube damaged in 2010, has been hanging in my garage for 12 years. Whilst cleaning out garage decided to repair, respray and rebuilt myself as it is a very light frame (as opposed to throwing it out with the rubbish). Ultegra 11 speed, Zipp 202, FSA bars. Before and after images attached. Still rides very nice.


----------

